# Gulf Coast Tournament Calendar 2012



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Someone asked for a 2012 tournament schedule. here are the dates and tourneys that i know of so far. Please feel free to add to this as i probably missed a few.

MBGFC Memorial Day Tournament May 25th- 28th
Cajun Canyons (venice) May 29th- June3
Mississippi Gulf Coast June 4- june 12
Mobile Ladys June 15 - june 17
Pensacola Jr. Anglers June 15 - June 16
Emerald coast Classic June 20- June 24
Mobile jr. Anglers June 29- June 30
Pensacola International July 5 - july8
Blue Marlin Grand Championship July11- July15
Pensacola Ladies July 20 - July 22
Mobile Limited Billfish July 27- july29
Orange Beach billfish Classic ???
Mobile Labor Day Tourney Aug. 31- sept. 3rd
White Marlin Shootout Sept. ??


----------

